# Savage 110 .243 Scope mounting problem



## Briar (Aug 20, 2007)

The gun came as a package with a Simmons scope mounted and boresighted  with weaver style bases and rings . I took it off and tried to put on a Nikon and the rings were not close enough for the scope to fit . I looked and the bases are arranged so that the rings are as close together as possible . I went to Wal- Mart and the bases they had were the same as the ones on the gun . I really don't know what to do at this point . I thought about Leupold rings and bases and turning the rear mount so it would shorten the distance between the rings ?


----------



## boomer (Aug 20, 2007)

they make a base just for the 110 thats offset for that purpose...


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Aug 20, 2007)

I used a Warne 1 piece base on my 110. I also use Nikon Scopes and it will fit. I converted my 110 from a hunting profile to a tactical rifle. I also have a .270 barrel if you know anybody looking. My caliber is now .308.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 23, 2007)

300 WSM said:


> The gun came as a package with a Simmons scope mounted and boresighted  with weaver style bases and rings . I took it off and tried to put on a Nikon and the rings were not close enough for the scope to fit . I looked and the bases are arranged so that the rings are as close together as possible . I went to Wal- Mart and the bases they had were the same as the ones on the gun . I really don't know what to do at this point . I thought about Leupold rings and bases and turning the rear mount so it would shorten the distance between the rings ?



I had the same problem with mine and put a one piece B-Square base on it.  If I remember correctly, I ordered it from Brownells.


----------



## DaGris (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the same problem. I bought a Savage .243 without a scope. I had to buy a scope the was at least 6 1/4 inches where the scope mounts (if that makes sense).


----------



## rayjay (Aug 23, 2007)

I have some of the B-Square bases that have the front mounting screw hole countersunk too deeply. The countersink portion of the mounting screw bottoms out on the receiver's threads before the screw contacts the scope base. Remove the all the screws except the forward one and see if the base is now loose.

I use the Farrell steel one piece on all of my target rifles.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 27, 2007)

A picatinny rail would be a one-stop, one-shot solution.


----------

